# 'free' Designing Great Beers Or Radical Brewing With Aha Membe



## roach (2/2/07)

Linkity Link if you wanted to sign up to a 1 year membership of the AHA for 44 USD (plus shipping on the book). For those that don't know, a subscription to Zymurgy is part of the membership.

yes I am affiliated because I just signed up to be a member  .


----------



## Adamt (2/2/07)

Handy, looks like I may soon be an American homebrewer and hop everything to buggery!


----------



## wee stu (4/2/07)

sure beats the fridge magnets I got when I joined.

But then again, I already own (and regularly consult) both books


----------



## Adamt (4/2/07)

It cost me US$50 (~AU$66) for Radical Brewing, 6 issues of Zymurgy, postage, and 1 year membership to AHA (whoopee).

I reckon its a pretty good deal. Wonder how long it will take to arrive though.


----------



## newguy (5/2/07)

Adamt said:


> I reckon its a pretty good deal. Wonder how long it will take to arrive though.



Depends what direction the ocean currents push the package.


----------



## Ross (5/2/07)

signed up  

cheers Ross


----------



## lucas (5/2/07)

which would be the better choice for someone who doesnt have either book yet?


----------



## roach (5/2/07)

Lucas,
Designing Great Beers is the one to go for IMHO.

Roach


----------



## pint of lager (5/2/07)

Yeap, go for DGB. Belongs on every brewer's bookshelf. Just remember the ingredients lists are biased to what the Yanks can get a hold of.


----------



## wee stu (5/2/07)

I'll "third" DGB. 

Radical Brewing is a good fun read, but DGB is a reference you will keep returning to for many a year.


----------



## Justin (5/2/07)

Long time since a post here h34r: 

I'll buck the trend and say I prefer Radical Brewing as a good resource. Guess you get a few recipes and a lot of techincal info in DGB but those tables of useless figures of what percentage of winning recipes used crystal malt etc etc annoy me. Worthless figures in my mind.

I think DGB only comes into it's own if you want to get really technical and really competition orientated. I think Radical Brewing encourages you to brew.

Anyway, very different books both with their good points. YMMV 

Cheers, Justin


----------



## wee stu (5/2/07)

DGB helps you underdstand styles and how to brew *within * the boxes. Good for competitions, yes. But, also good for understanding a lot of basic brewing principles.

Radical Brewing encourages you to brew more generally and, especially, *outside * the boxes. 

As a read, Mosher is much more entertaing than Daniels. 

Daniels is the more reliable reference tome, IMO - and hence the book I refer to more a couple of years down the track. 

Neither is out of place in on the HBers bookshelf.


----------



## lucas (5/2/07)

ordered with DGB coming my way via airmail! hopefully that means I'll get it this month


----------



## pint of lager (5/2/07)

How much did the airmail postage cost?


----------



## lucas (5/2/07)

an extra US$6 for airmail, and with todays conversion rates that's not even AU$8. I ordered a book for work off amazon shipped via standard surface mail in mid december and im still waiting on it.


----------



## lucas (6/2/07)

got an email from them this morning saying the order came through with no credit card details so i have to resubmit. stupid broken .asp technology perhaps didnt like firefox... or unix line endings or something. anyway, hopefully their fast response time about this is representative of them putting my book in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## lucas (16/2/07)

for anyone wondering how much of a difference air mail made, I got my book today. approximately 8 working days later


----------



## Adamt (16/2/07)

I have my membership card, etc. Arrived a couple of days ago. No book yet though


----------



## lucas (16/2/07)

heh, i have no membership card or anything like that yet


----------



## kook (16/2/07)

My membership card has arrived, but no book yet.


----------



## Hutch (16/2/07)

Great find! :beer: 
Ordered mine today - SWMBO just loves it when I make these impulsive purchases!
I can't wait to get my hands on Radical Brewing!


----------



## Adamt (21/2/07)

Radical Brewing arrived today; a week after my membership card. Looks like it will be a good read!


----------



## Simon W (21/2/07)

Damn, just spent US$90 on a (non-brewing)magazine, will have to wait.
Hope this offer doesn't dissappear before I get the cash.


----------



## lonte (22/2/07)

Paid up 02.02.2007, card arrived 14.02.2007, DGB arrived 22.02.2007.


----------



## NRB (22/2/07)

I just renewed the membership I let lapse about 6 months ago. I've already got both books, but I'll be able to pass DGB on to a mate just getting started in this great hobby.

Thanks for the headsup.


----------



## Simon W (22/2/07)

Damn, just did a dry-run thru the order, and it's credit-card only, thats me out.


----------



## lucas (9/3/07)

still no membership card, so I sent an email asking if I should be concerned. got a reply telling me it's ok, my membership pack was sent on march 7. thats just two days ago. WTF? I hope the first issue of the subscription is in the same package if they've waited that long to send it. I think I understand why nobody expects their zymergy to show up on time now


----------



## NRB (9/5/07)

Still waiting for my book to arrive. I received the membership card bloody ages ago and no sign of a book nor magazine yet.


----------



## Adamt (9/5/07)

I must have got my membership like a day after the jan/feb issue of zymurgy was released. The Mar/Apr one arrived last week some time. I'd imagine it's on its way NRB.

My book arrived about a week after my membership card, so may be an idea to query if it has been sent yet.


----------



## lucas (10/5/07)

I got the card (in march) and book (in feb) but no first issue yet :/


----------



## DarkFaerytale (10/5/07)

i recived the book befor my membership card, have not seen any sign of zymergy tho. 

-Phill


----------



## dflower (10/5/07)

I was the same, book first, then card, no Zymurgy yet...


----------



## ozpowell (10/5/07)

<rant>Well, I joined the month before the book offer, so won't be getting a book  <\rant>

Ahh - I feel better now I've got that off my chest.

Cheers,
Michael.


----------



## Andyd (17/5/07)

My Book's arrived 7 days after joining. Likewise on other m'ship goodies.

$40 book, leaves $70 in the cost of a 2 year sub... At $11 locally for Zymergy I'm looking forward to a couple of years of hassle free cheap reads 

Andy


----------



## NRB (17/5/07)

I contacted them and they're mailing the book air mail today. Dunno what happened there - no apology, no explanation, but they are always good on their word.

When I first signed up I contacted them as I hadn't received a magazine for several months (like now) and they sent a new copy. I ended up with 2 copies of the original mag... My first Zymurgy of this subscription was mailed on April 20, 8 weeks after signing up. Will be another 3-4 weeks based on past experience.


----------



## lucas (17/5/07)

so hold on NRB, have you gotten a mag from your recent subscription already?

I might have to email them and see if they've bothered to post mine yet


----------



## NRB (17/5/07)

Nope, haven't received anything but a membership card and a couple of dodgy bumper stickers - I didn't even get the fridge magnets they sent out with the last subscription. The were meant to send something else, but had run out and sent the stickers instead.

Will let you know when it arrives.


----------



## lucas (17/5/07)

ah, I guess I'm just being impatient then


----------



## DarkFaerytale (18/5/07)

i got the stickers instead of the thermometer too NRB, there stuck on the lager fridge now


----------



## Hutch (31/5/07)

Bump.

Anyone received their magazine lately? I signed up a few months ago, got the book, card and stickers pronto, and then nothing. :huh: 
It's meant to be every 2 months, isn't it?


----------



## Adamt (31/5/07)

I got my first Zymurgy like a month after it was released... and my second mag like 2 weeks after that, if that makes any sense whatsoever.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (1/6/07)

i'v still got no mag here hutch, i'll give them another couple of weeks befor they get an e-mail asking where they are

-Phill


----------



## lucas (1/6/07)

nothing here either

edit: Adamt, were you a subscriber previous to this offer? we signed up 4 days apart so I'm not so happy to have gotten zip in 4 months. email sent to the aha


----------



## NRB (1/6/07)

Nothing here yet. I had to chase up the book they failed to send me though. Apparently the first edition of my subscription was send a few weeks ago.

My past experience is that each magazine took 9 weeks to arrive.


----------



## reVoxAHB (16/8/07)

Sorry to dig up an old thread. I see the free book/ AHA membership/ Zymurgy offer is still available. Was just about to sign up and figured I'd quickly ask those of you who've done this, are you getting Zymurgy delivered OK, etc.

cheers,
reVox


----------



## kook (16/8/07)

I've been receiving it regularly. The delivery time seems to have improved since USPS stopped offering surface mail too.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (16/8/07)

zymergy i don't seem to be getting often but i got the book really quickly


----------



## reVoxAHB (16/8/07)

thanks guys. bugger it- i just took the plunge and signed up. will edit this post in 3-4 weeks, and 12-15 weeks respectively as i receive the book, first zymurgy, etc. 

thanks for the initial heads up on the offer!

reVox


----------



## Andyd (16/8/07)

Still no sign of my mags yet ...


----------



## Hutch (16/8/07)

I eventually chased up the Zymurgy with them, and got an immediate reply, and a copy in the mail a week later, (and then the same mag again a few weeks later !?!). They seem trustworthy, and certainly listen if you make a complaint, though I think we're at the mercy of long printing and shipping delays.

I'm giving them the benefit of the doubt for now, though we'll see what the next few months brings in the mail!


----------



## NRB (16/8/07)

I had the same thing happen to me acouple of times too Hutch. They're very quick to sort things out, I'll give them that!


----------



## Adamt (16/8/07)

My Zymurgy issues seem to come randomly... received my first one about 2 weeks after its release... second one took a long time... and was actually the third issue of my subscription... the second issue arrived the day after.

I'm pretty sure they will all eventually get sent, so I'm just patient and take it as it comes. Haven't seen one for a while though....


----------



## NRB (5/1/08)

What was the last edition of Zymurgy you blokes received? I haven't had one in at least 3 months and am starting to get angry...


----------



## goatherder (5/1/08)

Same here NRB, it's a little frustrating. The last one I got was the Sept/Oct 2007 one with "so I married a homebrewer" on the front. According to http://beertown.org/homebrewing/zymurgy.html the Nov/Dec issue was mailed on October 15.


----------



## NRB (5/1/08)

Yep, that's the last one I received too. October-January+, they must be using a kayak to get it here.


----------



## lucas (5/1/08)

thats the last one I got too. I'm pretty sure that makes 3 (possibly 4) issues that I've received out of the 6 that I signed up for, yet already I've gotten two "subscription ending, do you want to renew" appeals since the last issue. not really putting up a good case for resubscribing, I certainly wont be thinking about it until the next free book offer that I actually want


----------



## reVoxAHB (5/1/08)

I signed up for this offer on August 16, 2006 and still have yet to receive a single issue of Zymurgy! 

That's working on 5 months and not a single copy :angry: 

Apparently, the best way to sub to Zymurgy is via Grain and Grape. They routinely receive their mags just after publication, etc. and individually pass on each issue for just a couple of bucks, cost of shipping I believe. 

reVox


----------



## NRB (5/1/08)

Was you CC ever debited reVox? I would've sent a fairly nasty e-mail by now...


----------



## reVoxAHB (6/1/08)

NRB said:


> Was you CC ever debited reVox? I would've sent a fairly nasty e-mail by now...



Yes it was. And it's now on my list of things to do (the fairly nasty e-mail) first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## NRB (6/1/08)

Have you got the e-mail address of the bloke to contact? If not, here are his details:

Jason Bell
Member Services Team Lead
Brewers Association
303-447-0816 ext 102
[email protected]


----------



## reVoxAHB (9/1/08)

NRB said:


> Have you got the e-mail address of the bloke to contact? If not, here are his details:
> 
> Jason Bell Member
> Services Team Lead
> ...



Cheers NRB! Shot off that e-mail and grabbed a reply from Brandi, who has now replaced Jason.

For those of you wanting to chase back-issues, etc. you'll now need to contact:

Brandi Tinder
Brewers Association
Member Services Team Lead
Circulation Coordinator
(303) 447-0816
[email protected]


reVox


----------



## NRB (9/1/08)

... and what did they say about your subscription? I'm yet to see another issue...


----------



## reVoxAHB (9/1/08)

NRB said:


> ... and what did they say about your subscription? I'm yet to see another issue...



She said it appears they've been mailing the magazine to my address and asked if I could speak to my local postal carrier as to why I'm not getting it (visions of posties sitting on undelivered stacks of Zymurgy springs to mind!) 

I alerted her that I've received both my AHA membership welcome pack (quite promptly) after registration, as well as 'Designing Great Beers' within a few weeks, both at this address, without issue.

She asked for an alternate postal address to send the mag and/or offered to mail out back issues, as desired. I asked for the back issues sent to my primary address, and left it at that. I'll check with my postie tomorrow, out of courtesy, and report back to her but my money rides on there being an issue with distribution on their end as it's affecting several of us.

Brandi was apologetic and wants to fix this. Perhaps she's replaced Jason for a reason. Perhaps she'll fix this for all of Australia (or the 100 of us, or whatever, that sub to Zymurgy via AHA, etc.)

If I come up with anything, I'll let you know. I've linked her to this thread asking she register with AHB, etc. 

reVox


----------



## reVoxAHB (11/1/08)

Alrighta then,

Brandi, the new circulation coordinator, is whip smart and looking into this for us. She's confirmed the magazine is not shipped via registered mail, so they'd just be put into our postal boxes as normal. This means, they can't be tracked.

At this point, she's checking with their printing company to find out how they are being sent out. She's noted that persons who have complained that they've missed issues, etc. and have had back-issues mailed out, receive them just fine as they are all mailed in a brown envelope.

She's wondering if they are not being wrapped correctly at the printing company, or if there's some Australian rule of how mags must somehow be wrapped or tagged, or perhaps the way they are being wrapped is not adequate and it's becoming damaged and unreadable in transit.

If anyone has feedback in this department, please post here and I'll forward it on to her.

She is also familiar with John, and weighing potential options in regional bulk sends via G&G.

They don't expect this to be immediately resolved, but it sounds like she's doing everything in her power atm and we can expect a permanent resolution soon. I must say, she's been very responsive!

Again, I'll report back as I have anything concrete.

reVox


----------



## NRB (11/1/08)

I've never had any problems with the legibility of the address label and have had them delivered for the most part. There's only one instance of not getting a delivery and that was DGB! The offer to which I subscribed. An e-mail to Jason solved the problem for me with another copy expedited.

My only problem is the infrequency and delay in delivery. I mean seriously, November/December issue not here in January after being posted in October?? If Brandi sorts it out I'll continue to subscribe, otherwise I'll see if G&G can hook me up for a comparable price. I don't have any use for an AHA membership other than the magazine - I can't attend the GABF, I can't claim discounts at participating (North American) pubs, I don't read TechTalk...


----------



## Hutch (17/1/08)

Bump.
Hey reVox, Any news from AHA on this?

I was in G&G today, and saw they had the Jan/Feb issue for sale.
I'm still yet to see Nov/Dec issue in my mail-box, so getting a little pi$$ed off.
I'm not really sure if the copy of Radical brewing was worth the price paid for a yearly subs.


----------



## reVoxAHB (17/1/08)

Hutch said:


> Bump.
> Hey reVox, Any news from AHA on this?
> 
> I was in G&G today, and saw they had the Jan/Feb issue for sale.
> ...



Hey mate,

Nothing concrete at this point, but _I will_ have something to report in the next week. I'm in the loop and will get back to this thread as Brandi/AHA firm something up.

Cheers,
reVox


----------



## reVoxAHB (18/1/08)

Just off the phone with John of G&G. He's discussing options with Brandi atm, and expects to have info by next week.



Hutch said:


> I was in G&G today, and saw they had the Jan/Feb issue for sale.
> I'm still yet to see Nov/Dec issue in my mail-box, so getting a little pi$ed off.



John himself is a member of AHA, so is entitled to a Zymurgy sub. He mentioned that he receives the bulk shipment of mags (new issues) a good six weeks before his personal copy is delivered (both to same [email protected] G&G). So, there's obviously a lag of some sort between bulk accounts and individual subs, and still, the issue of individual subs not being delivered at all!

reVox


----------



## reVoxAHB (25/1/08)

Alright, some news!

In a nutshell, the AHA have decided to continue Australian distribution of Zymurgy subs (both existing and forthcoming).

They have, however, elected to use a higher class of postage as solution, to curb the delay between what we subscribers see in our post box and on the shelves of our local retail outlets (the 6 week difference mentioned previously in thread). It is hoped, the higher postage class will also eliminate the non-delivery, missing issue issue  .

A big thanks to John Preston (owner of G&G) for involving himself, making phone calls to the States, listening to my long-winded email, etc. John was potentially prepared to absorb our existing subscriptions and/or redistribute back-issues, upon credit of his retail bulk account. There's really no benefit to John in doing this, certainly no money for him to be made and if anything, additional work load for himself and employees. Thanks again for the consideration.

As it stands, those missing issue(s) should contact:

Brandi Tinder
Brewers Association
Member Services Team Lead
Circulation Coordinator
(303) 447-0816
[email protected]

with a request to be sent out. Brandi is helpful and response. You will get your issue!

And to clarify, G&G are offering subscriptions to Zymurgy at cover price of AUD$10.95 + $2.00 (or thereabouts) shipping per issue. To subscribe you simply phone them, provide your name, CC detail, and date you'd like to sub to. Your CC will be debited each month at mailout up until the date you specified to terminate the sub.

BYO (Brew Your Own) mag is similarly available at cover price of AUD$9.95 + shipping.

Zymurgy Maths:

_G&G Annual Sub_ *AUD$77.70 *([email protected]+2.00= $12.95 X6 issues)
*vs.*
_AHA International membership_ (includes Annual Sub) USD$44.00 *AUD$50.03* (exchange 24.01.08)
*difference of: AUD$27.67

*Those who continue their subs and/or resub are encouraged to report delivery in this thread as experience is helpful to those considering subscribing via AHA.

Cheers,
reVox


----------



## goatherder (25/1/08)

Email sent to Brandi.

Many thanks ReVox, I'll let you know what the response is like.


----------



## reVoxAHB (31/1/08)

Happy to report that within a few days of contacting Brandi, a missing back-issue and current issue was mailed from Boulder, CO. postmarked Jan. 22, 2008. It arrived in my mailbox Jan. 30, 2008 - only a 8 day post time.

I also received an email from the director of AHA stating:

_"Thank you for your membership to the American Homebrewers Association! It has been brought to our attention that shipment of Zymurgy magazine to members in Australia has been taking inordinately long to arrive. For the March/April issue of __Zymurgy, we will be using a different method of shipment, which should decrease the time it takes to get the magazine to you. The March/April issue is scheduled to mail February 19. If you do not notice any difference in the time it takes for you to receive the magazine, please let us know, by emailing us at [email protected].

Yours in Brewing,

Gary Glass
Director"
_ 

So folks, they're on the ball.

I love the mag.. assuming March/April and May/June arrive in a timely manner, I'll be resubbing at the 2-year international rate.

Cheers,
reVox


----------



## NRB (31/1/08)

Exactly the same story for me reVox. I too would resub if I knew they'd sorted out the postage issues.


----------



## Hutch (31/1/08)

NRB said:


> Exactly the same story for me reVox. I too would resub if I knew they'd sorted out the postage issues.


Thanks for the update reVox - I've since had a few prompt emails from Brandi letting me know it was being resolved, and missing back-issues would be resent immediately.
Hopefully in the mailbox early next week!
Hutch.


----------



## goatherder (31/1/08)

I've heard some promising noises from them too but I haven't seen my missing 2 issues yet. Hopefully soon...


----------



## lucas (31/1/08)

I too had the nov/dec issue turn up on tuesday with a postmark of 21st of jan. didnt get a copy of the current issue though :mellow:


----------



## reVoxAHB (14/3/08)

reVox said:


> _ The March/April issue is scheduled to mail February 19.
> Gary Glass Director_


I sat with heavy hand over my Enter key just yesterday, having keyed out 'has anyone received their March/April Zymurgy?'. It had been 23 days (yesterday) since the mail date of Feb 19...

Closed the browser tab instead... figured I'd give it a full month - even 6 weeks before stirring the thread. 

Happy to say, my issue arrived just a bit ago.. that's 24 days and good god, I got my Zymurgy via the normal U.S. subscription channel!

Cheers to Gary and Brandi for correcting the situation. Finger's crossed this will be ongoing. 

Now to crack a beer and read about 'the perfect pour' :icon_cheers: 

reVox


----------



## NRB (14/3/08)

Hopefully mine will be at work on Monday!


----------



## goatherder (14/3/08)

Mine arrived today, it seems like they've made some changes.

Top work reVox, it was your efforts that got this sorted out. Thanks mate.


----------



## kook (15/3/08)

Just sent an email to Brandi now, hope i'm not too late to get my subscription sorted out.

I moved house mid last year, the last issue I received was in July. I emailed them at the time, and they replied saying my member details have been changed. Haven't received an issue since then!


----------



## ozpowell (15/3/08)

Yep - same here - Mar/Apr arrived via normal channels yesterday. I believe they are using a new distribution method for their international subs now, so it looks like things are working.

Cheers also to Brandi who sent my Nov/Dec and Jan/Feb issues special delivery.

Michael.


----------



## roach (15/3/08)

Yeap same as ozpowell, received the current issue this week and the previous two issues that went MIA, were sent via special delivery by Brandi. Good on ya AHA.


----------



## kook (15/3/08)

Brandi got back to me and is going to sort my backissues out. Cheers for posting the info guys. That is pretty good service from them too!


----------



## NRB (15/3/08)

My membership expired after the DGB offer and have just signed up for a 2 year subscription today. I hope it's better now...


----------



## ozpowell (8/4/08)

Well.... the original Nov/Dec issue of Zymurgy appeared in my PO Box yesterday! Only 4 months late. When I had Brandi send the replacement, postage only took about 1 week. Wierd. I guess that means the original Jan/Feb one should arrive sometime in May.

Cheers,
Michael.


----------



## reVoxAHB (8/4/08)

ozpowell said:


> Well.... the original Nov/Dec issue of Zymurgy appeared in my PO Box yesterday! Only 4 months late. When I had Brandi send the replacement, postage only took about 1 week. Wierd. I guess that means the original Jan/Feb one should arrive sometime in May.
> 
> Cheers,
> Michael.



Yep. Same here. I noticed my name and addr. is now stamped in larger print on the magazine itself (not a dinky sticker on the plastic wrapping). No chance of losing the sticker/intended party now!

When Brandi mails out back issues, they go direct from their office in Boulder, CO. The usual shipping/subscription channel is via a printing/distribution company.. can't remember off the top of my head, but I think it's via South Carolina.. this is the channel they are working to correct, or have corrected :icon_cheers: 

I've passed along my duplicate issue to a fine fellow brewer

Cheers, 
reVox


----------



## Hutch (8/4/08)

Same here.... So I've received the Nov/Dec issue TWICE, and one other issue twice, but still missing 2 other issues.
My membership has expired, and I'm in two minds about resubscribing - They really need to get their system sorted.


----------



## NRB (8/4/08)

Mine arrived on Friday. I showed the magazine date to the girls at work and they had a good chuckle. 4 months for delivery is crazy in this modern age. Even the slow boat can make it from the US to here in much less than that!


----------



## lucas (9/4/08)

I also got mine last week. people on refugee boats travel across the ocean at a faster speed than whatever shipping company the printers use


----------



## Doc (22/7/08)

Are you guys still getting the issues (well delayed) ?
Looking to take advantage of the great exchange rate and subscribe.

Doc


----------



## ozpowell (22/7/08)

Doc said:


> Are you guys still getting the issues (well delayed) ?
> Looking to take advantage of the great exchange rate and subscribe.
> 
> Doc



They seemed to fix the international postage issues earlier this year. Though, having said that, I haven't received the July/August issue yet and according to this it was posted over a month ago.... :huh: Now you've gone and got me all worried Doc!


----------



## reVoxAHB (22/7/08)

My July/August arrived yesterday, July 22, Victoria.

I have resubscribed as I am confident they have rectified the shipping issues - all recent mags in good heavy duty plastic with my name/address clearly displayed in a new window area at left of cover. Additionally, they are using a higher class of shipping (postal rate). Since the fix, I haven't missed an issue yet.

reVox


----------



## ozpowell (23/7/08)

There you go! My July/August issue was waiting for me when I arrived home from work...


----------



## Doc (23/7/08)

Brilliant news.
I'll be taking advantage of the strong dollar and subscribing. Beats getting the odd ad-hock copy now and then.

Doc


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (23/7/08)

Doc, does the subscription rate of $44US include postage?

C&B
TDA


----------



## ozpowell (23/7/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Doc, does the subscription rate of $44US include postage?
> 
> C&B
> TDA


Subscription price includes postage. Not too shabby with AUD at around 0.97! I joined when it was 0.70. Think I might renew now before the AUD falls.


----------



## Doc (23/7/08)

Yep it does TDA.
Just sub'd for 3 years for a smidge over $100.

Doc


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (25/7/08)

Thanks for that Doc and ozpowell.

C&B
TDA


----------



## ozpowell (25/7/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Thanks for that Doc and ozpowell.
> 
> C&B
> TDA


I just renewed - now a member through 2013


----------



## Doc (10/9/08)

Doc said:


> Are you guys still getting the issues (well delayed) ?
> Looking to take advantage of the great exchange rate and subscribe.
> 
> Doc



Wohoo 1st mag (Sept/Oct) arrived yesterday.

Doc


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (10/9/08)

Doc said:


> Wohoo 1st mag (Sept/Oct) arrived yesterday.
> 
> Doc


That's great Doc, that means mine wont be too far away either  

C&B
TDA


----------



## Fourstar (10/9/08)

Just subscribed this monring. Unfortunately, with no free book. With the current state of our dollar, $55(AUD) +2% CC intn'l currency fee for a 1 year subscription seems very palatable.

Zymurgy ere i come!!!!


----------

